# Average price butchered rabbits?



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

For the purpose of barter, I'd like to find out what the going price is for freezer-ready rabbits. I don't know anyone around here who sells rabbit meat. I know it is different in different areas, but I'll just sort of average it out. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

$5.00 per fryer


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

last rabbits I seen in walmart was $6.95 a pound a package was $14.+ this was about 5 years ago, here in the ozarks. 
The standard used to be the same as the market price of beef. but it has gone up slightly, to good steak prices. not ribeye. Now I'm talking about a rabbit in the commercial grocery store, not from farmer Jill. even tho they would be even quality. 
for barter it would depend on whether you are raising run of the mill meat rabbits or something showy pedigreed state champions. so if you go with the old standard of market beef price you wont get hurt. keep it $6 a head to $10 for fryers and more if they request roasters, better yet just refuse to sell roasters unless your culling and happen to have them, or put them on a list, for when you are culling. ray


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

The few times I have sold dressed fryers, I got $10 each. Personally, I wouldn't take any less, as I get $7 to $10 for them live, plus I've went to the trouble of butchering, packaging, ect.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

Last month a butcher had frozen ones at $7 a pound.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

The only meat market around that I know of that sell's rabbit meat is about 50 miles south of us & they sell it for $4.99 a pound.
We don't usually sell to many, just raise them for ourselves, But I have 2 guy's waiting for fryers this summer & I'm selling them for $7.00 each dressed.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Around here when it's in the supermarket (Pel-Freeze) it is usually around $5 per lb. and most packages are around $15. They don't include anything but front legs/ribcage and back legs. You may not be selling them cut up and packaged but knowing the prices lets you haggle your way up by saying, "When you consider that prepackaged, frozen-who-knows-how-long, no-giblets rabbit you get from the store for $15 (if your lucky) and with mine you get the loin and giblets, you know it's fresh and I only want $X per rabbit I don't see how you could lose by buying from me."


----------



## budwpm (Jun 28, 2009)

The local meat market here sells skinned and gutted whole for 3.99 a pound. Most of the ones I saw were abot 2 pounds. The owner said he gets them by the case out of CHINA... go figure the local market can't even sell food grown in America.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

6.39 here and from China


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I was selling roasters for $15 each, I didn't sell many fryers but when I did they were $10.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

budwpm said:


> The local meat market here sells skinned and gutted whole for 3.99 a pound. Most of the ones I saw were abot 2 pounds. The owner said he gets them by the case out of CHINA... go figure the local market can't even sell food grown in America.


 The people who creat a market for the garbage China rabbits are the one who are the blame, if the buyers would dry up so would the sellers.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I was paying #3.50/lb for a whole, dressed bun with giblets.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

arachyd said:


> Around here when it's in the supermarket (Pel-Freeze) it is usually around $5 per lb. and most packages are around $15. They don't include anything but front legs/ribcage and back legs. You may not be selling them cut up and packaged but knowing the prices lets you haggle your way up by saying, "When you consider that prepackaged, frozen-who-knows-how-long, no-giblets rabbit you get from the store for $15 (if your lucky) and with mine you get the loin and giblets, you know it's fresh and I only want $X per rabbit I don't see how you could lose by buying from me."


Where and how much do they sell the loins?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It really really REALLY depends on your local market. Most places here (Wisconsin and East MN) sell for, as Cathleen said, $3.50/lb-ish. Some higher. Normal package is right around 3lbs.

In the grocery store..well, you can't really use that as a comparison...the store has to pay someone, and then they have to make a profit. 

In a barter system...you don't really put a pricetag on the object. You figure how much you put into getting it, and what it's counterpart is...like....1 rabbit butchered might be 1gallon fuel. or..1 pork roast...or 2 rabbits for 2lb hickory smoked bacon....
or, more to the point..."I have a WHOLE bunch of rabbit meat...you have a load of HAY (which I need to feed my rabbits)..let's make a deal."


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I have never - ever - sold a rabbit for less than $10 - live or dressed. Any less than that and I'd rather eat it. This year the price will be $15 and I will dress it for them free if they ask. But then we have a small rabbitry and can use all we produce.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I get $4/lb and the buyer wants more than I can provide. I lost an order for six this past weekend because my car broke down. I grow them out to at least 16 weeks or more. I know there is added feed cost but I just don't find a 10 week old bunny big enough. Due to the loss of that order and some other buns sent to camp I just put 30+ lbs of rabbit meat in the freezer. That was 14 rabbits in all.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm going to be selling at a farmer's market starting this weekend. I'm pricing mine at $4.99 per pound. These are cut into 5 pieces, vaccuum packaged and frozen. They are about 3# each. 
I paid $5 for the live rabbit, $2 for the processing (the price is going up) plus 2 round trips to the butcher which is the only one in Ohio that does rabbits. I figure I should clear about $5 per rabbit on this batch. Assuming these sell, I've got some ideas on how to lower my cost of production somewhat. 
Wish me luck! :^)
Lisa
http://somerhillfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I sell dressed rabbit, no organs for 5.99#.
the ones I butcher summer and fall are usually big, the ones in winter are small, because the summer ones are on the grass. I have the room to feed them longer.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Somerhill said:


> I'm going to be selling at a farmer's market starting this weekend. I'm pricing mine at $4.99 per pound. These are cut into 5 pieces, vaccuum packaged and frozen. They are about 3# each.
> I paid $5 for the live rabbit, $2 for the processing (the price is going up) plus 2 round trips to the butcher which is the only one in Ohio that does rabbits. I figure I should clear about $5 per rabbit on this batch. Assuming these sell, I've got some ideas on how to lower my cost of production somewhat.
> Wish me luck! :^)
> Lisa
> http://somerhillfarm.blogspot.com


Somerhill, How far are you from PA, I just paid a lot more at a store today.


----------



## titus2mommy (Nov 24, 2009)

Somerhill, one more question. I'm curious to know who processes rabbits in OH. I'm in the Youngstown area. Thanks, Jill


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I only sell live, but there have been a few postings here on our local craigslist for butchered rabbits dressed and frozen for $10 each. 

I have better luck selling for pets and 4-H than meat rabbits any day here.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Wondering - is it legal to sell dressed rabbit? Or, do you use the loophole where you sell it live then offer to dress them out for free?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Mygoat, the regulations about selling dressed rabbit vary from place to place. I sell mine live and sometimes dress them as a favour if the customer requests it. I prefer to give them a free lesson so they can do it themselves next time.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

$15-20


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> or, more to the point..."I have a WHOLE bunch of rabbit meat...you have a load of HAY (which I need to feed my rabbits)..let's make a deal."


We've been doing some bartering of eggs & rabbit with our mechanic, but I hadn't even thought of the hay guy. Thanks! I'm going to have to put my thinking cap on & see where this can go.


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

BTW--for does I see as worthy of breeding I ask $25...


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

tiffnzacsmom said:


> Somerhill, How far are you from PA, I just paid a lot more at a store today.


I'm about 15 minutes south of the intersection of I77 and I-70, right off I-77.
It takes me 1.25 hours to get to Washington PA to give you an idea.

What did you pay in the grocery store? I set my price by checking on line, because no grocery store I know of sells them.
Lisa


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

titus2mommy said:


> Somerhill, one more question. I'm curious to know who processes rabbits in OH. I'm in the Youngstown area. Thanks, Jill


I took mine to Old Village Meats in Frazysburg (north of Zanesville). They said the price to butcher would be going up. 
I have not checked with them, but have heard that Briarwood in Sullivan on 224 west of Akron does custom kill. You'd have to call them to find out if they do, and the price.

Oh forgot to say - be sure to check that they label the packaging with the state inspection seal so that you can resell the meat legally. It must be kept in the original packaging with the seal, processing plant, and remain frozen.

Lisa


----------

